# Is this time to refill the co2 tank??



## Amaralluis (Oct 21, 2005)

Dang it.

I remember clearly yesterday I had to take something where I have my co2 tank and I saw that the needle was on position I.

I usually count the black lines and it has been on the seventh for months now.

Today I was putting something under the tank and looking at the regulator it is on position II.

Look at the pic.










WTF??? I checked right away for leaks and I didn't any.
Used the soap method, and even used a large glass of water to submerge the needle valve to make sure that there was no leak.

Couldn't find one, so what happened? 
Why did it go form posistion I to II basically overnight???

Now that the needle is on position II should I refill or it can wait till the needle is near the G letter of the word GAS??


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The liquid CO2 that was in tank is probably all gas at this point. Refilling at this point is a good idea, you will not lose many days and will save the risk of a possible end of tank dump.


----------



## Amaralluis (Oct 21, 2005)

Is it normal to drop like that overnight??


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, as the liquid goes completely to gas dropping the pressure dramaticly. The density of the gas is quite a bit lower then that of the liquid.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've never experience _End of tank dump,_ what exactly is it?

-John N.


----------

